# Adding audio out to receiver



## papabearsc (Oct 2, 2010)

So I am looking to put together a simple, thrown-together on the cheap stereo system in my garage / man-cave. I am trying to use all my old car audio stuff. 

I am using CPU power supplies to power my amps, and have all the speaker issues and all worked out. The question I have is, is there any way to add an "audio out" set of RCA's on a HT receiver? 

I have lots of inputs on this receiver (which i want to use b/c it was free), but nothing that outputs all the time. What I want to do is, no matter what I have the input selector on the reciever, whatever sound comes out of it goes right into my amps. There is no "pre-amp" out or "audio out" on this receiver.

Can one be added? Can I take a speaker output from receiver and turn it into RCA's?


----------



## papabearsc (Oct 2, 2010)

Ahhh....didn't even think of that. Thanks


----------



## Aicelle (Apr 27, 2011)

Such a great topic!


----------



## BJG (Feb 7, 2021)

What exactly are you trying to do? I do have an electronic low pass crossover running off a 12v-1amp trickle charger and use Sony home receivers to power DVC woofers raised to 8ohm.. but whatever input I put it (video, CD, tuner, etc) I just select that input and it outputs the signal it gets from the crossover. All that to say.. I'm confused as to what you're trying to accomplish?

_Edit_ I do understand what your trying to do to some extent.. but instead of going through the HT receiver why not input directly into your amp? Get RCA splitters it you have more than 1 source you're trying to use. They're literally a dollar or two on Amazon.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

I hope the guy figured it out, it was posted 10 yrs ago.


----------



## BJG (Feb 7, 2021)

clange2485 said:


> I hope the guy figured it out, it was posted 10 yrs ago.


Well then +1 on the bump..


----------

